# Cost Of Illegals- Broken Down



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, we are that stupid. Also, don't call them undocumented workers, they are undocumented democrats. We deserve what we vote for and that is what is happening. Except I didn't vote for Obama. He was voted in by freeloaders and irrational bleeding hearts.

That's my attitude about illegals whether they are Mexican, Norwegian, English, French, German etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AidanK said:


> Can we discuss WHO is in charge of our Immigration Policies and Europes, or is that tabboo?


Oh please, let me guess. Is it the Germans? No no not the Germans. Is it the French? No no not the French. Is it the English? No no not the English. Is it the Jews? Ya ya that's it it's the Jews. Ahuk ahuk yup yup it's da Jews. :homer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AidanK you expect us to answer question when you will not? Come on I know there are at least three out there for you because I asked them. Questions are a two way street. I can't say what others think, but if you will not answer mine I'm not going to take you serious.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He is a democtat and that is how they operate. Answer your questions? LOL ah no batman! I will answer his questions for him. It is the ones who are not 9/10's white and do not forget the joooooows.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, I know some U S citizens that also have Canadian citizenship. They should make up their mind. I know they take advantage of both the US and Canada.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Can you show proof?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a question for all.....do you think some of these people are dual citizens because of the taxation they face in the USA. They can hide money and not get taxed as much? think of that before you go off on your tangent on how JEWS are ruining our country.


----------

